# Ever heard of goats lowering property value?



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi all im having my mother move in with me and we are building a barn for her and her 7 goats. My question is this. I have had a couple of (concerns) brought to me. I live in a rural community on a dead end street I have 1.3 acres. My neighbor across street is a big gardener and has a good size fenced garden. One neighbor to the left of me who could care less. and the neighbor at the end of street is an older couple (wife is the tax collector). Well I have been told by the tax collector that the gardner is concerned that the goats will eat his garden. (they will be fenced in on my property) and the neighbor next door said they are concerned about property value.

I personally could care less. This is my property. Its Rural. I got permit for the barn.. I could care less about what the neighbors think. Just curious about the property value thing??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never heard that, I would think the barn and fencing would raise the value... I know my taxes went up when I put up my chain link perimeter fence. 


I have to ask though, why is your mother going to be living in the barn??? :ROFL:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My guess is it's the tax collector that is the most concerned, but they will come around to the goats. People just don't know how cool they are. Actually goats are a much better steward of the land than cows or horses, which will turn 1.3 acres into mud in no time. Do mind your fence and I bet you will be fine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Never heard of such a thing. Do you think its a possibility that the neighbor who mentioned that wants to create some drama so you don't have goats on your property ?

Goats can't fly id tell them , they will be inside a secure fence.

With that said , make certain you have a strong fence and high enough too. Don't underestimate them by no means ( the goats ). And deal with the waste properly.
Offer the manure to your gardening neighbors for free , just a thought 

Its better to be on a good or as good as you can get it terms with your neighbors IMO.
But if they are trouble , no doubt you will have drama . Make sure your within your towns laws and you should be fine. Ive been told to "ignore" the neighbors , lol..but most are ok , only a few "jerks" here.


----------



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry mom isnt going to live in barn lol... Im thinking the tax collector and gardner are the ones worried.. I am able to bring waste to dump they have a compost pile (also the neighbor next door wants some for her garden lol Not the one with the big garden) and I have red brand goat fence Sheep & Goat Fence
Square Deal® Knot

There isnt much they can do about the goats as its rural property and i can do what i want lol The goats leave very little impact at her current space.


----------



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

I dont think the neighbor that mentioned it wants to create drama because she wants a horse lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Vettechjamie said:


> Sorry mom isnt going to live in barn lol... Im thinking the tax collector and gardner are the ones worried.. I am able to bring waste to dump they have a compost pile (also the neighbor next door wants some for her garden lol Not the one with the big garden) and I have red brand goat fence Sheep & Goat Fence
> Square Deal® Knot
> 
> There isnt much they can do about the goats as its rural property and i can do what i want lol The goats leave very little impact at her current space.


What kind of goats if you don't mind me asking ? I used the same fence i believe when i first got goats and if wasnt stretched enough in some places and they found them in no time and got right over the fence , just saying 
But those were BIG goats , not the smaller breeds like Nigerians.
Just trying to save you some trouble  I found cattle panels to be the best for keeping my herd where they belong


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I've never heard that, I would think the barn and fencing would raise the value... I know my taxes went up when I put up my chain link perimeter fence.
> 
> I have to ask though, why is your mother going to be living in the barn??? :ROFL:


:goattruck::slapfloor: You crack me up! Need a good laugh after such a terrible day. Thanks!


----------



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

they are nigerian dwarfs


----------



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

she posts one here all the time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your good to go then  Good luck , i hope you have no issues with your neighbors.
Enjoy having the goats ! Im sure your Mom will enjoy having them there too


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Goats have alot of stereotypes. Including trashy living situations. I wonder if the concern is more about how a goat yard might look other that the goats themselves. If they see you making something that looks nice, that may solve the problem.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are rural so as long as they stay in it should be no problem.
All the neighbors here like the goats with the exception of one. Or so I heard through the grapevine.
Shortly after he built his house & moved in, we received a letter from the county stating that this is an agricultural zone; that there will be sounds & smells of livestock, machinery etc and that we must present said document to any prospective buyer should we sell.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

I can laugh now when I see some peoples places and used to say "why in heck, did they use all that crap to build the goat/sheep area...it's ugly"

I now know why!!!!!

because on Saturday at 3 pm you realize you need to shelter them from a storm coming that will dump 3 inches of rain in a day....so you scramble to collect as much "salvage material you have" to protect your babies; after the storm you figure "hell, that worked awesome" and you keep it up...and move on to next project

I did stop using the old camper top as temp shelter though...going to sell it now :stars:

have fun and remember this!

If someone every yells "Goat on" look in the trees or roof...have fun ya'll


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, that is ridiculous they are telling you the property value will go down, I see it then, your taxes should be less per year, HeHe.

Also, the other neighbor who has a garden may eventually want to use that automatic fertilizer, those goaties give out for free.

On a serious note: Make sure the fence is escape free. The property is not for sell, so it doesn't matter how the tax collector feels about it. Goats are not part of the property when it is sold anyway. They only better the land with fertilizer. Sorry you have such annoying neighbors.:shock:


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

I think with some land they bring value to it. If you have thick brushy land that you cant even walk thur an cant get to it with a brush hog cause of too many trees throw some goats in there an in no time no brush. They make it look like a well maintained park. 

I am still surprised you had to have a permit to build a barn/shelter, so to be on the safe side Id check to see if there was any regulation about livestock. If non then have all the goats you want.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , since that rumor may have been started.....i would start one saying that tax collectors make bad neighbors.......just a thought.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You could use a little reverse psychology!!! "I'm either going to get goats - or maybe start a pig farm......which one do you think???"::


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Well , since that rumor may have been started.....i would start one saying that tax collectors make bad neighbors.......just a thought.


YES THEY DO!!! Ours is the wicked witch of the west and she bought a place right next to us! 
I could see the Gardner being worried, so do your fence and need be put hot fence up because if he is worried and they ever do get out OM are you going to have a angry person on your hands. I'm not sure if they are picturing little shacks, well kinda like my place  but I don't have neighbors so I don't care, but they will soon settle down when they see what is going on. Maybe they are worried about that bad stuff called poop! Who knows people are CRAZY, do what you want to do and just tell them if they want they can buy your place for well above market value and do as they wish with it.....maybe you can end up with a big goat farm out of it lol


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmm.... never heard of that, but i'm lucky i live in colorado; It is a fence out state. So if our goats ever get into a neighbors yard, and they decide to be mean about it. It really isn't our fault, if you don't want livestock in your property it is your duty to build a fence.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I have to ask though, why is your mother going to be living in the barn???


:slapfloor::slapfloor::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

It's come to my attention that neighbors are an infestation. Luckily most here are far enough away from each other that we don't even know each other let alone bother each other. 
I've never heard of goats or really any animal raising or lowering a property value. The extra structure of a barn will probably raise your value anyway.


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

AncientBlue said:


> It's come to my attention that neighbors are an infestation. Luckily most here are far enough away from each other that we don't even know each other let alone bother each other.
> I've never heard of goats or really any animal raising or lowering a property value. The extra structure of a barn will probably raise your value anyway.


I want to live where you live!!! No neighbors in sight or near enough to have anything to do with our lives.::


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Blackheadedboers said:


> Hmm.... never heard of that, but i'm lucky i live in colorado; It is a fence out state. So if our goats ever get into a neighbors yard, and they decide to be mean about it. It really isn't our fault, if you don't want livestock in your property it is your duty to build a fence.


TN is this way, due to an out dated law which relates to roaming/grazing herds

the cows here are a pain when they get out (leased land which is ours and parents decided 25 years ago to lease 15 acres for $75 a year and a yearly garden plow)...we can not wait until the lease is up

they get out, rub on vehicles and even dent them!! and kill plants/flowers...last time I came home (last year), we had 2 1000lb cows (cow and bull) on our porch, they had destroyed everything on the deck (tables/chairs planters etc), the railing was broken and all plantings around deck were destroyed

we are not mean and foster lots of animals.....fences mean nothing to cows and when an owner see's nothing but $$$$ with no respect for their neighbors....:locked:

'bout all I can say


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yea I'm lucky our goats just stay close to home and usually don't go to the neighbors house.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree, this time of the year....cows could care less if there's a fence there or not. My dad's cattle have access to any part of his land they want, are arse deep in grass in most of it, can go miles away from his farm...yet still come home to break out and stand in his yard.....or mine (and not stand in the nice alfalfa field I live in the middle of, no, they want to be trudging through my landscaping surrounding my house.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bansil said:


> TN is this way, due to an out dated law which relates to roaming/grazing herds
> 
> the cows here are a pain when they get out (leased land which is ours and parents decided 25 years ago to lease 15 acres for $75 a year and a yearly garden plow)...we can not wait until the lease is up
> 
> ...


Where'd my steak go ? :scratch: It was here a minute ago....:yum:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh...? Our property value went up after getting the goats, unfortunately so did the taxes...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Huh...? Our property value went up after getting the goats, unfortunately so did the taxes...


Seriously ? :chin: :shock: 
How can that be ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably because we still offer a green belt for the neighbors in back of us, however our property looks a lot better since the goats, because they do keep up the place


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ZZZ:


janeen128 said:


> Probably because we still offer a green belt for the neighbors in back of us, however our property looks a lot better since the goats, because they do keep up the place


Thats interesting....I would be interested to know if that is in fact the reason for sure....You do have a right to know , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , you don't hear anything about those nuts who tried to take your animals have you ?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I guess we could ask, so I think we shall

Haven't heard from them, I think they are still in jail in CA as far as we know. Hope they stay down there...LOL


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I live in an area where goats could potentially lower property values, but they don't. I think it's just the neighbors who are causing the problems.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What im interested in knowing is how. 
What is their ( not neighbors ) reasoning behind it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> What im interested in knowing is how.
> What is their ( not neighbors ) reasoning behind it.


We'll call on Monday. My mom & I have been wondering too


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My mom called and was told that indeed having our property trimmed was 1 reason..., and the other reason was because a million dollar home was being built in the back side near our property.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Having property trimmed lowers value ? And a million dollar house being built nearby......politics.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Janeen's taxes were raised, like mine. The goats raised the property value. My fence raised mine.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Janeen's taxes were raised, like mine. The goats raised the property value. My fence raised mine.


Yep Pretty sure once we get field fencing in, they will be raised some more...


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you that have had property taxes raised able to claim agra-exempt? It's an option here. I just have to have some agra on my tax return to use it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I could but, I never would. Once you accept exemptions and benefits from the government they become a, sometimes, not so silent partner in your livestock. Your livestock then becomes an asset they can use to pay off their debts.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I could but, I never would. Once you accept exemptions and benefits from the government they become a, sometimes, not so silent partner in your livestock. Your livestock then becomes an asset they can use to pay off their debts.


Yep, I could too, but it's not worth it...


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Must be the week for cranky neighbors. Our house is surrounded by woods and way back off the street, but there is an even longer driveway for a neighbor that is further back of us who we don't know. She stopped today as we were putting the finishing touches on the barnyard and was all bent. She won't even see them from her house.

Here's what we got: What are we doing? Will they attract flies? Are you getting chickens too? I stayed up all night worried that I was going to have to sell my house. It looks like a dump. Where is the property line, I'm going to put up tall trees (good luck doing that with no sun in the forest)

Everyone who has seen pictures of my setup thinks it looks awesome. All this and I haven't even brought them home. She better not try messing with them!

Christine


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My neighbors would never complain about anything I do. I know all their secrets :lol:


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

When I lived in Colorado the homeowner Assoc came around to see if my goats stunk.- I didn't know we had an Assoc. even. (I had 2 nubian does then) I invited them to meet my girls and the girls won them over. They left saying how lovely the goats where and how smelly the horse next door was. Maybe invite your neighbor over and let the goats win their hearts. PS: Clean the pens before they come!
Good luck.


----------

